# Bessacarr solar panel question?



## Spyder27 (May 22, 2017)

We bought an 2010 E769 Bessacarr this year and according to the spec it has the fittings for a solar panel already installed. I have been on the roof and have found the panel where the cables plug in but am unable to see if a regulator is fitted. Where do you think I would find it? In the leisure battery compartment there are two plugs marked 40A so not sure if they are for it. I have looked at the fuse box but there doesn't seem to be anything there but there is a 9amp fuse in a slot marked Solar Panel?? (See attached photo)
Any ideas
Thanks


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi spyder

welcome to the group

we are allways hear to help new members

the main control panel has a lead on the back for a solar panel but i think you need a regulator between the solar panel and the control panel

(yours may be slightly different so let us know the panel model no )

mine did anyway

did it have a solar installed that someone removed ?

what model control panel do you have Sargent ?

if it is Sargent then you could look on there website and it does explain all about the panel and also fitting a panel


barry


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Have you had a look behind the little panel on the roof? if there are wires there then there is a good chance that there'll be wiring coming from the mail control unit too. I doubt whether there will be a regulator already installed. I've just fitted a solar panel to our swift bolero (same manufacturer). The wires from the roof came into the wardrobe very close to the 'solar in' wires came from the Sargent control unit. I'm not familiar with the layout of your van but chances are that there'll be an obvious place to mount the regulator and connect it to the two pairs of wires.
This is the regulator I got from sargent... the 'Battery' wires go to the control unit 'solar in' (or similar).


----------



## Spyder27 (May 22, 2017)

Thanks for the replies, I've looked behind the roof panel and there are two sockets and as far as I can tell the cables come down into the overhead cupboards and then straight down in to the battery compartment and across to the fuse box area. I haven't taken the covers off yet to double check. It was the regulator I was wondering about. I'll speak to Sargent and ask them where they think the wires will be that I need to plug in to as I can't see them.


----------

